# Intact and Competing?



## Custer (Mar 15, 2012)

I do not have a poodle yet, but I do have a breeder lined, up, and know what I want to do with my first poodle I get from puppyhoood. 

I want to compete in agility, and if my dog (I know I want a male) developes to be a nice looking poodle, and has an awesome temperment I would like him to pass his genes so I would want him intact.... if he doesn't meet something he would lose his balls. 

I feel confident in the research that I have done to be able to be a responsible owner of an intact dog, and be able to train him the way I want (I will hopefully be helping train my breeder's dogs and working with them before I even get my guy).

But what are generally peoples feelings about animals proving themselves in a performance ring rather than a the show ring... Personally I'm not a fan of show cuts so it is the only reason I wouldn't try him in conformation. (think I'm using my terms right).

Would there be any extra distractions I would have to work on him with?
Also, what are your working poodles motivated by when they are being trained? I was going to be doing classes, and positive reinforcement/clicker training.


----------



## Kaylee (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't really say anything about breeding except - what about health testing? Also, you should look into UKC. They are lower profile than AKC, but it is something, and they allow a sporting clip.

My mini is super food motivated AND toy motivated, though it depends on the time. If I've even feeding him treats for a long time he'll be less interested in those, if he's tired he doesn't care for toys.
He likes praise, but I can tell he wouldn't work for only that like my friend's Aussie would.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I personally would give more weight to a performance-tested dog from health-tested lines than to a dog from a line of breed champions. In a perfect world, you'd have both, but I personally would never have the patience to deal with a show cut on a poodle :smile:. Too many of our activities involve copious quantities of mud.

I see intact dogs competing in agility, and they don't seem to have any particular problems. All shows (and most training classes) prohibit females in season, although there are times when a female is just coming in and the handler misses the signs. Really, though, it shouldn't be any more distraction in competition than the person leaning over the rail with a bacon sandwich, the dog waiting to go barking his head off, the sound of the announcer over the loudspeaker, etc.


----------



## Custer (Mar 15, 2012)

Kaylee said:


> I can't really say anything about breeding except - what about health testing? Also, you should look into UKC. They are lower profile than AKC, but it is something, and they allow a sporting clip.
> 
> My mini is super food motivated AND toy motivated, though it depends on the time. If I've even feeding him treats for a long time he'll be less interested in those, if he's tired he doesn't care for toys.
> He likes praise, but I can tell he wouldn't work for only that like my friend's Aussie would.


Yes, sorry he would be health tested, It is something that I forget to put when talking about breeding cause I don't like BYBs and puppy mills I think of Health tests/check as a no brainer for a breeding dog.

as for UKC, is it okay that his parents wouldn't be registarted with them (my friend/breeder does AKC), and would he be able to be on both registers?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Your dog can be under both AKC and UKC and have titles from both, if the parents aren't UKC registered it's actually easier to register UKC.. compared to AKC, registering for the UKC is a pain in the butt! You can show in a sporting clip in the UKC.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

registering UKC isn't any trouble if you have an AKC number. UKC was a lot of fun (sporting clip).


----------

